# Tell me your favorite Justin Wilson Joke



## alblancher

Boudreaux and Thibodaux are sitting in a bar all night when Boudreaux staggers to his feat and starts walking home. Boudreaux he's so drunk that he decides to take a shortcut through the cemetary.  Not seeing an open grave, Boudeaux falls head over heals into the empty grave. Laying in the cold damp mud Boudreaux comes to his senses and starts crying out for help,  Help me,  help me,  I'm cold,  Help me I'm cold.

Tibodaux, he's about as drunk as his friend Boudreaux and as he passes by the graveyard on his way to Cloteal's he hears  "Help me, Help me, I'm cold, I'm cold.   Always a curious fellow Tibodaux staggers over in the direction of the cries for help and following the voice, looks down into the empty grave,  "Help me, I'm cold" rises from the dark depths of the Grave,  Tibodaux, stands up straight, looks at the mound of dirt off to the side and peers into the grave.  "No wonder you Cold you damb fool,  you kicked all your mud off"


----------



## fpnmf

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=justin+wilson  

Not all jokes but lots of quips about and by him.

 I loved that show!!

  Craig


----------



## Bearcarver

LOL---I can't remember one of his jokes, but I liked them all---I  Gar---Aun---Teeeee !!!

Bear


----------



## venture

Dang I sure do miss that guy!  I will have to read pull one of his books off the shelf now to find a joke for this thread.

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## roller

Little Thibodaux was walking down a dirt road carring a dead Hawk a Yankee drove up beside Little Thibodaux and ask boy where you going with that Hawk? Little Thibodaux said to the Yankee gona make me some Gumbo. The Yankee ask well what does Hawk Gumbo taste like? Little Thibodaux said bout like Owl............


----------



## alblancher

Boudreax and Tibodaux go hunting with Boudreax's new labrador hunting dog.  Man Tibodaux this is the best Dad Gum dog I ever had.  He's so smart I can send him out to a pond and he'll come back to us and tell us how many ducks are in dat pond.  Tibodaux looks at Boudreax like he's plum crazy,  "Well I ain't never hurd of such a ting, forgive me Boudreax but I just don't believe you"  "Man I'm sure sorry to hear that, I guess I'll just have to showed you".

Boudreax goes and gets his black labordor hunting dog out ot the truck, grabs him by the color and whispers something in his ear.  That little hunten dog gets all excited, jumped up and schoom! ran full bore speed into the marsh.  A couple of minutes later that dog comes back, ARF  wags his tail a bit and another ARF.    What that crazy dog doing Boudreax?  He's telling me that there is one duck in that there pond,  man you still crazy as far as I can see,  I just don't believe you.

Boudreax grabs the dog, whispers something in the corner of its ear and sends the dog to the pond on the other side of the road.  Couple of minutes later the dog comes back, gets all excited  ArF, ArF  and wags his tail.  See I told you Tibodaux, there are two ducks in that pond.  Man my friend that dog is amazin, never seen dat before, I garontee.  Tell him to go see how many ducks are in that pond over there. 

Boudreax grabs the collar of the black labador hunting puppy, whispers in his ear and schoom off he runs again into the marsh.  This time a bit of time passes when finally out comes the dog all excited.  The hunting puppy picks up a stick and starts swing it around, beating the side of the truck and just going crazy.  Man Boudreax, your dog dun went crazy what's wrong wit him, heen?

Der aint a damb ting wrong with dat dog hes just trying to tell us "There so many ducks in that pond you can't shake a stick at em"


----------



## annamagnani

My favorite, too.


----------



## patguapo

white albino possum


----------



## jerseyhunter

Miss his shows. They should play re-runs instead of some of the stuff they have now.


----------



## cal1956

not a joke but I met him back in the late 80s when I lived in south la.  he was helping with a fundraiser of the local catholic school and after his speech/show he wandered out among the crowd and I had the chance to meet him , you would think the man was your next door neighbor  the way he talks to you even tho you just met .....SUPER NICE MAN


----------

